# Any fisherman in the house?



## K-Fed (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm an avid fisherman... Been fishing with my pops since I was three years old and always get stoked each year when I cast comes around. I'm an avid gear junkie in fishing as well. Just bought a daiwa tatula rod and reel. First daiwa that I've bought since the advantage hsta. Really stoked to see how it hold up in light inshore applications for trout snook and reds. Anyone else have a fishing gear/ fishing fetish?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 26, 2013)

I wish Kev!
I used to fish at some local ponds and lakes with my pops when I was a kid. I've only been deep sea fishing once, and got so sick-and didn't catch anything!
You're lucky to live by the water. Please share some pics and stories of past and upcoming feeshin' trips.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes there was a time when I lived in MA that I couldn't go two minutes without thinking about fishing but since I've been in the NJ & PA area it's been a sad state of affairs. I miss the surf and times with my Dad bass fishing the cranberry bogs.

Oh yeah and I could go nuts with the gear too.


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2013)

Saltwater flats. If I'm in 4 foot of water I'm too deep. Don't do it as much as I would like to, when I do its with Shimano spinning reels and lite/ultra lite rods. Will go offshore if invited. Freshwater only if I'm being polite. 

A good friend guides quail hunts on either side of 95 at the Palm City exit. Maybe try a rdvx.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 26, 2013)

I love fishing. Over the past 3-4 years I have been kayak fishing and having a blast. The shallows is a great place to sight fish and going out BTB (Beyond The Breakers) is a real adventure. We have gone in groups taking our kayaks 3-5 miles out fishing for kingfish etc out near the oilrigs.

View attachment 18845


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2013)

Being from Plymouth, MA myself, this that explains a lot of things 



Dave Martell said:


> I miss the surf and times with my Dad bass fishing the cranberry bogs.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2013)

I hate fishing...


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Being from Plymouth, MA myself, this that explains a lot of things



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## JMJones (Sep 26, 2013)

Before having kids, I fished like crazy. Fly fishing in rivers for salmon and trout was my obsession. I miss it but hope to get back to it in the future.


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome to see some of us share a love for the water =). I haven't been out in a while because our water situation with the discharge from lake O' is pretty dire. There are signs up warning you to stay out of the water because of the amounts of dangerous bacteria and toxic algae in the water. It's sad really so much of the economy on the coast here is based on the fishing and water. Here's a pic that a couple friends of mine took by our river. Funny, but the truth in it is heartbreaking.





anyway. on to a few better pics from nicer times, which in all reality was only a year or two ago.








































and lastly a couple of the man that shared his love for the water with me, and got me going down this path =). 













Sorry about all the pictures too by the way...


----------



## pitonboy (Sep 26, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I hate fishing...



Some people are just SO irritating. Actually I am jealous: few things are more fun than catching/breaking down/cooking/eating your own fish. Fresh, salt, whatever. Every year at least catch some lake trout in Lake George


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2013)

K, thanks for shairing. Nice looking Dolphin, Wahoo and Albacore and Stripper. Is that an amber jack? Dirty fish, when you filet them, worms just pour out of the meat. too bad cause they're actually pretty tasty when you get them small.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 26, 2013)

i love fishing..but not all fishing. my brother has a bassboat that i used to love. now i just like the relative simplicity of backpack fishing. i love loading up a pack, fighting the demons that try to make the load heavy. i always try to target sub 40lb packs for 2 weeks of fishing. for me there is nothing like casting to trout that are native and haven't seen many people. it is a rush. eating them is a bonus. helps keep the pack light if you can count on fresh fish as a food source. you get 30 miles in, and the trout get dumb. for sure they have never seen a chinese person before. 

admittedly, i cast lures. spinning rigs. the siren song of fly fishing is strong, but i am a gear junkie. i get crazy. fly fishing gear is unlimited. same reason i wont start golf.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, fishing with the old man is the kind of thing that doesn't leave ya. I tied flies for ever and We fly fished for trout and river bass on the east coast ever since I could remember. Ive pretty much worked my way from southern VA to northern NY through my childhood doing float trips during the summer and wading wet/dry when we weren't traveling. Lot of fond memories. Ive moved to Chicago since, but ive been nostalgic in the last couple of years. As ive gotten older the idea of a quite, relaxing time away from the kitchen seems more appealing and my old man still has all my fly rods, gears and reels packed away at his house. My girl and I talk about moving back to the east coast for the scenery/outdoors, rods and reels are waiting, just need the time and location.

That's a lot of nice photo's you posted K-fed.


----------



## lumo (Sep 27, 2013)

Rock hopping the surf at night in pursuit of striped bass = :bliss: 
When my girlfriend first came over to my home and she saw my kitchen, gadgets and knives hanging on the wall she said "wow you really are serious about cooking." When she saw my man cave and fishing gear she was speechless, then she said "well, at least I won't be embarrassed if you ever see my shoe closet."


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 28, 2013)

Thats a nice Bull Mahi Mahi the old guy's holding


----------



## mhlee (Sep 28, 2013)

This thread reminded me that I need to go fishing again before the end of the season and get more tackle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant4d (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a fishing gear fetish , rods, reels, lures its addictive. Ive been caught by more lures than Ive caught fish . Shimano is the only way to go for reels , g loomis for rods and rapala and yo zuri for lures


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 28, 2013)

Did a little fishing on my lunch break off the seawall at the club with the new daiwa tatula rod n reel. Performs very nicely if I do say so myself.


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been fishing since I was 3 years old. Mainly saltwater flats but also offshore and some fly fishing. 

I catch everything from mackerel and redfish to kingfish and cobia. 

I collect fishing gear as well, I remember before I had my daughter and less bills I had over 40 poles and 3 tackle boxes. Sadly that has been declined to 1 rod and a 1 box of jigs and hooks. Although I get by  

I'm rocking a zeebaas zx2-20 reel on an 8 year old shimmano rod. 

I miss having a boat but I still fish on piers and go wadding in my spare time.


----------



## Ant4d (Sep 28, 2013)

Absolut fishing addicc


----------



## Ant4d (Sep 28, 2013)

addicted


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 28, 2013)

Ant4d said:


> addicted



Nice barramundi. Always wanted to get over there to fish for them. Oddly enough they're closely related to the snook that we fish for so often over here. Both part of the perch family iirc. How is it fishing for them? Do they hold close to structure like our snook do?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 29, 2013)

Ant4d loves it so much he's even wearing a fishing tee-shirt while he's fishing!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 29, 2013)

Biggest fish I caught this summer. Was targeting pike, but alas it was a squa fish.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like good times were had by quite a few people in this thread! I just went fly fishing for the first time a few weeks ago. Didn't catch anything but it was really fun and I can definitely see myself getting in to it! (I'll just ignore the fact that it's another hobby I can't really afford at the moment )


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 3, 2013)

Towed this hog out from under a bridge tonight. So happy to be fishing with daiwa gear again. I love how these reels cast/feel


----------



## Sam Cro (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I am off to do a bit of fishing in the Upper, Mid ,and Florida Keys, & Louisiana and a few other places here in the next few days wont be back home for a few weeks I shall take photos and post folks. 

Be Well and have fun ! 

Sam


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 4, 2013)

Make sure to stop by Robbie's Bait Camp in Islamorada and hand feed the Tarpon. I had about a 300 pounder almost swallow my arm.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish I still had time to fish. I used to all the time. Salt water, fresh water, and fly. Now I'm lucky if I get to cast my line in the filthy potomac once a year. I spent every summer in FL with my grandma until I was twelve. Me and my brother would spend the whole summer fishing the ft lauderdale pier and surrounding canals. I think I maybe caught 5 fish in all those years but it was the highlight of my childhood.


----------



## Sam Cro (Oct 4, 2013)

Huey, we were just talking about that last night . the only problem is my Lil Girl (age 8) says she wants to keep it and cook it if it is going to "Bite" her arm . Yea I know I would not let her do it as they are very big and could or would pull her in the water . I have to agree with her If I am going to get bit I want to bite it back on the Plate 

Sam


----------



## rshu (Oct 4, 2013)

I am addicted to fishing, just ask my wife... my garage is filled with gear and tackle. 

I fish as much as I can, although not as much since my son was born.

I love all types of fishing, I will fish freshwater for trout and largemouth bass and saltwater for lingcod, rockfish, salmon, and albacore tuna when they're in. I also do a lot of fishing from my kayak, glad to see some fellow kayak fishermen on here! If anyone is ever in the San Francisco Bay Area, let me know!

Here are some pics:




kayak rigged and ready




biggest vermillion rockfish i've ever caught




recent personal best lingcod, 13 lbs









I was able to convince my wife to let me go on a long range tuna trip out of san diego for 7 days this past August, caught some really nice bluefin tuna, now we have some delicious sashimi to last us a while!


----------

